# Version 2



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm the person who created the idea and the first prototype of the Klippings Kollector.  I thought I could use this forum to explain why I created it and to share how much it has helped me.

I bought my first Kindle, a Kindle 3, in December, 2010 for several reasons: 1) highlighting, 2) adding notes, and 3) the Kindle's ability to read the book (when I take walks, I'll listen and read at the same time).

For my entire life (65 years) I've been a serious reader and a student.  It has been so frustrating organizing the info and being able to retrieve it.  At least the Kindle could keep my highlights and notes in the same place.  Though the Kindle has done that, they were still hard to review.  There were manipulations I wanted to do that are currently impossible.

Alzheimer's is rife in my family (five members in my extended family with my mother passing away with it), and about seven or eight years ago I began having memory lapses, which has been very frustrated having had a excellent memory.  I needed help.  So, having been a computer programmer since the 1980s, I decided to write my own program to tag and filter and print what I wanted.

The benefit to me has been overwhelming.  I'm so grateful for my Kindle.  I'm to the point that I dislike reading anything unless I can convert it (via Calibre) to the Kindle format.  I WANT my highlights.  Then with the program, which I originally wrote and now updated by a web programmer, I'm able to quickly review, interact, and study only what I want to.  I'm remembering more, and, when I do forget, I can find the missing info so quickly.

I don't mean to advertise, and I've omitted direct links.  Klippings Kollector has helped me so much, and I'm convinced it can help so many others.  

I don't mind answering any questions that anyone might have.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the post.  I do a considerable amount of public speaking and was looking for an easier way to retrieve the material I read on my Kindle ... it has been so much easier on a "Dead Tree" book.  I googled your site, watched a number of the videos and am considering getting the program.  My big question ... have you tested this on Apple computers?  Since I've left the corporate world I left the PC world and want to make sure it works equally well on both platforms.


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

BruinBoy,

The programmer who wrote the program from my prototype did it on a Mac.  One of the owners of the company owns a Mac and has had no problem with the program.

Eventually I'll be posting some Tips-n-Tricks.  What can be done with the highlights is fantastic.

VL


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Great, I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I am going to give this a try as well.  I am always struggling to organize my thoughts and supporting material for book club discussions.  I also want to better capture new words that I learn from books.


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

KerryCrow,

After downloading it, be sure to watch the first two or three of the videos.  They will save you time.  Also, you can download an instructional guide if you click Help on the upper right of the program.

I made this program for myself back in January.  I wish I had words to tell you how it has helped me.  In fact, every year on July 4th I read the Declaration of Independence.  This year I'll import it into my Kindle so I can have a real grasp on it.

This would be fantastic for your book club.  I've been a minister and Bible teacher for years, and I've completely redone my approach to studying the Bible (or any large book) with the Kindle.  You will be able to summarize your insights so well.

Currently I'm reading "1984" to my wife, and I'm using all the features of KK--what a difference!  I wish I had this in school.

I find it hard you won't find this so helpful.  

VL


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm up and running with the Klippings Kollector.  I can see I am going to love this....  I have watched quite a few of the videos and now I need to go "practice".  I did post a question on the forum, but one thing I can't figure out how to do is alphabetize my book list in the books panel.  Several of the books are out of order, as an example, "Cutting for Stone" falls to the bottom of the list?


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

Kerry,

I'm sorry to use this forum to reply to you, but I haven't been given a login on the KK forum to reply back yet.  I hope this isn't considered "bumping," but I have no way to answer otherwise.

There were some issues not finished yet (alphabetizing or searching titles/authors) when this was released.  This is on the top of our "fix it" list and will be done in a week or two (the 4th is throwing our schedule off).  You will be notified when the fix (plus some other little issues) can be downloaded.  This will not be a new version, of course, so no fee.  

We tried to weigh the inconvenience factor of leaving this out, and we need it because we reasoned that only a few books are being worked with at a time.  For instance I have over 100 books.  I have to look too, but it's quick for I "learn" where they are; and there are only three or so I'm concerned with at one time.  

To a moderator: This should be the last time I have to do this.  It is an exception, and I do apologize.

VL


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response....understand this is new and it's not a big deal knowing it is a temporary issue.  It's just good to know I am not missing something and I can spend my time learning other features in the meantime.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

This looks like a very valuable program. Although it is not very expensive, the developer really needs to consider having a trial version available. I don't think I have ever purchased a software program without trying it out first.


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

DesertWay,

I understand what you're saying about the trial version.  The key reason it wasn't done was because of cost overruns, and we wanted to get it out, hoping the instructional videos would be enough to show what it was and could do.  If it caught on, then take care of some of minor things that need to be done and do a trial at that time.  We're not a large corporation.

As I wrote, I originally wrote this for myself out of sheer frustration; there's nothing out there.  If there is a moderate advance, you may keep your eyes open for a trial.  I'm apologize for not being able to help you at this time.  

VL


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

DesertWay,

As soon as I hit post, I thought of something else.  It could be this program really would not work for you.

Essentially (hopefully, in a fair assessment), there are three types of readers: 1) casual, 2) student, and 3) serious.  The student has to read with pen in hand; the serious wants to read with pen in hand; and the casual may mark a passage now and then for whatever reason.

Though all readers can use KK, its features and power will be underused if the reader is a casual reader.  I mention this, for I don't want you misled.  If you are a casual reader (of course, I have no idea), then waiting might be better.  If you are a student or serious reader, then, if I may suggest, look over the instructional videos to get a better view.  If that still is not enough for you, that's fine and I understand.

VL


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I would consider myself closer to serious than casual, though I read for myself. 

Very few of my books are Amazon DRM. Most of them are public domain. Is this a problem for KK? 

Since Amazon does not backup non-Amazon clippings onto our account clippings page, I have been "sending" my highlights to a Facebook account using the Social Network service of the Kindle. That has been the easiest way to get my highlighted passages off the Kindle, though far from ideal. So you can see that this program would be a help. I just might go ahead and buy it. The tutorials look great.

I would also like to ask if you have encountered a size limitation in the number of books or highlights/notes that the software can handle? Thanks.


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

Desertway,

I too read just for myself.

Most of my books have been converted to MOBI format by Calibre, and I have had zero problem.  You have probably noticed the Location number.  On converted books they are not quite as finely tuned.  Whereas a DRM might have locations broken down to clauses, a Calibre might break down by a sentence or two sentences.  This creates a minor inconvenience.  

1. I highlight a sentence and add a Note: say, "motif ~freedom."  This is Location 12.  (I use the tilde ~ as a negative; so, this means non-freedom, or slavery, control, etc.  So when I filter by "motif," in my EasyKey list, I can then do an additional filtering with that will pull on freedom or ~freedom or both.  That reduces the amount of words I choose to remember and enables combined or separate pulls on key themes along with their "opposites.")
2. I highlight the following sentence, add a Note "quote," but it is also Location 12.
3. The code will add "motif ~freedom quote" to both Highlights since it has no way to distinguish which Note goes where.  This does not happen often, but it does happen.  Of course it takes about 2 seconds per highlight in KK to fix.

I do not understand why you're sending "My Clippings.txt" to Facebook, except as an external backup.  "My Clippings.txt" is appended each time you highlight, write a note, or add a bookmark.  I will plug in the USB, transfer whatever, and every week or two (or the file reaches 300K), I transfer it to my hard drive and change the name, e.g., "My Clippings 2011-07-05.txt."  I then alphabetize the Kindle's document folder and delete the two files with "My Clippings."  The Kindle will create a new one from scratch the next time you do something that would cause an append.

Supposedly the database will hold to its limit (SQL Lite, 8GB?).  The user (not documented) can rename klippings.db to any name, and the code will create a new db.  If this catches on, we'll probably create a management system so the user can keep categories of books in different db's.

Since KK encourages more highlighting, I have several books over 1,000 highlights.  On my machine it may take two seconds for the highlights to appear for those particular books.  I assume that will increase as the highlights grow.  I haven't noticed any differences of the searching/filtering.  300-400 highlights are instant.  

Reports will definitely slow down.  For a test, I ran a report with over 1,000 highlights.  It took 75 pages and @5 mins.  I cannot conceive why highlights per se would be run off.  The power of KK is the filtering so you run off what helps you to understand particular concepts, etc.

VL


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for a very thorough explanation. The program does look very powerful indeed. I'm convinced.

As for the Facebook connection, I don't send the clipping.txt file. On the Kindle, you can highlight a selection, press alt + the return key, and a box comes up that allows you to write a note and send both the note and the highlighted text to your Facebook wall.

It looks like this:










Not very helpful, just a repository.

Thanks again for the information and the program.


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

DesertWay,

I see what you mean about the uploading.  I used to copy and paste to Word or text files, etc.  I tried accessing on my Amazon site, but it was awkward and only book purchased from Kindle have the Highlights and Notes stored on it.

It was this very issue of having stuff scattered, inaccessible, or difficult to manage that drove me to the edge of my emotional cliff.  I wanted my info (and my reactions to my info) quickly and easily.  That was my motivation.

VL


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I have been using this software for a couple of days and I would have to give it a big thumbs up. Well worth the price. I imported all my Kindle books with highlights/notes (easy), and have been browsing them and assigning key words. It has been rewarding to review the passages that I thought worthy of highlighting, and to add further thoughts and analysis to those passages.

Anyone who is an active reader should take a look at the video overview and other tutorials on the website, http://www.klippingskollector.com.


----------



## KindleLover123456 (Jun 28, 2011)

Desertway - Great to hear!  Make sure when you are highlighting passages, use an EasyKey in the note field within the highlight so it imports pre-tagged.  That is where this application really blows everything else away! Enjoy!!


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Will do. In the meantime I have a backlog of highlights to "key"


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys

I wanted to know if anyone had any updated reviews of Klippings Kollector? I have been using this software for a little while now for my Kindle notes and highlights and wanted to compare with other reviewers.

thanks.

_Edit: Link to your blog removed - no self promotion of books or blogs outside the Bazaar.

Linjeakel
KB Moderator_


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

I only know of one review that is available online.  A search with the word "review" will find it.  Of course you can post your comments here.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

bamboolemur said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone had any updated reviews of Klippings Kollector? I have been using this software for a little while now for my Kindle notes and highlights and wanted to compare with other reviewers.
> 
> thanks.


Not a reviewer, but I will say that it has changed the way I use my Kindle. I'm more thoughtful in my reading. I consider what I will highlight and why, what keywords to apply and why. When I finish a book, I import the highlights and review them. At that point keywords may be changed, comments added. It is much more active reading.


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

Desertway,

I'm pleased you made the comments how the Klippings Kollector (KK) has made your reading more thoughtful and active.  The same occurred with me.  Being the creator of KK, people will simply think, "Of course, he's going to say that."  But it's true.

I've returned to books I have read on Kindle and am rereading them.  When I come to passages that I have highlighted, I too interact with the text.  Why did I highlight this passage?  Aside from factual item (who, when, where, and vocab), an idea has captured my attention.

Let me use "1984" which I am currently reading to my wife when she takes care of the kitchen in the evening.  As I read, I'll highlight.  When I'm done, I return to marks my passages with the EasyKeys.  The EasyKey I use  most is "motif."  (I could have used "theme," "key idea," or whatever).  Then I have created a mental list of key ideas.  One is freedom, which is a key theme in 1984.  By adding the tilde before freedom ("~freedom"), I have created the concept of "not freedom."  (A tilde is used in some symbolic logic for "not.")  By choosing the EasyKey "motif," and then use for my include either "freedom" or "~freedom" I get all the passages that deal with this theme.  If I only want "freedom" itself (an include with "freedom" will find both "freedom" and "~freedom"), I include "freedom" and exclude "~."

By limiting my great idea to a few words I can easily use my analysis section to break down my thoughts.  For instance, "~freedom," depending on the highlight, could mean slavery, control, tyranny, etc.  On Version 2 which we hope will be ready within two months, we will allow searches of multiple books; so I can search "freedom" in "1984" or "Animal Farm," both written by George Orwell.

Because of this interaction that is occurring when I read now, my comprehension and recall have exploded ... even at age 65 with a weakening memory.  I won't bore you with examples, but I have a control on what the author has written like I've never had before.  Furthermore, my understanding of the philosophy of the writer is far beyond what is has been in the past.

The Kindle with Klippings Kollector truly does make a more thoughtful and active reader.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## KlippingsKollectorKreator (Jul 1, 2011)

Some months ago I posted info about the Klippings Kollector. I'm the one who created the first prototype for my personal use. In a month or so we will be advertising on this site (we had to wait our turn).

Version 2 has just been released and is so much more powerful. Along with adding searching and printing over one, multiple, or all books, master folders to arrange your books (Novels, History, etc) however you please, we have also added creating a book.

Creating a book (manual book) is phenomenal. You may drag highlights from any other book into it, e.g., create a compilation of quotes. You may copy and paste from any etext into it. Anything on the web is available to be entered into Klippings Kollector. The location number may be changed to rearrange whatever you paste or type into your highlights.

For another example, I own the C-Pen. I'm in the process of transferring all of my highlights from the past into Klippings Kollector right now. The C-Pen creates a text file of my highlights. Since the Kindle can read a text file and assign location numbers to it, I simply open my text file, quickly highlight my entries, and then import them!

Because I can do searches across books, I'm able to study common ideas from the same author or books of the same genre. For instance, I have finished _Animal Farm_ and _1984_ by Orwell. I can compare common ideas that I have tagged.

Another exciting feature is KlipShare. It enables a user to share any of his books with anyone else. I export my notes and analysis on _1984_. You happen to be reading it and want to take a look at my book. When you import my KlipShare, my _1984 _is kept distinct from yours showing my name or handle so you know it's mine. Furthermore, you can make a manual book and then combine entries from your book and my KlipShare.

Oh yes, in opposition to Version 1, Version 2 does have a trial version. It is not time limited but book limited. You will be able to test this software without cost. All the videos have been recreated since the interface is so different.

Of course I'm excited about this. Though dementia is creeping into my life (I'm soon to be 66), my ability to remember what I've read is greater now than in my best days in college (I graduated _summa cum laude_.) I can *finally *do something with my highlights, along with any notes or analysis that I make.

The Kindle along with Klippings Kollector make a complete team for reading and understanding.

VL


----------



## Tom Denton (Dec 12, 2011)

I must say that I was very unhappy with it.  I tried it, my son Russell tried it, but it was just not that good.  I am sorry. 

I spoke to someone at the company about it, and they were less than helpful.

I went back and used the iPad to finish my book.  I already have the iPad, as many people do, and their Kindle app is free and works really well.


----------

